# HD output setting on new Roamio Plus



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

Need a quick lesson from you Pros. I have a 1080p TV. Up until my Roamio, I've been using a standard def box from Comcast with a Series 2 TiVo. Never jumped to an HD box because I didn't want to have to use IR blaster with my Series 2 and HD box. My standard def box had a serial port or whatever it was called and changed channels perfectly. I once looked at an HD box and it didn't have that port so I kept my standard def box.

On to my question. My Roamio Plus auto select wants to set my output at 1080i. I know for sure my TV is a 1080p. Should I force it or does my Roamio know best?

Again, I'm new to Hi-Def settings other than my Blu-Ray player.

Thanks in advance and loving my Roamio so far.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

I walked through the video test and set it that way, not the auto select option.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

drugrep said:


> On to my question. My Roamio Plus auto select wants to set my output at 1080i. I know for sure my TV is a 1080p. Should I force it or does my Roamio know best?


You may want to try it both ways and see what works best, i.e. let Roamio output 1080i to your TV, then, set the output to 1080p and compare.

The reason I say this is that most newer TVs do a very good job of upscaling from "i" to "p".


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I prefer native, because I personally trust my display processing, but that always varies. Id either set it to 1080p, or ALL (what I use).


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I use all too. The images seems to be a little better than if I select 1080p/1080p 24, but occasionally I will get a few second stutter while my HDTV adjusts.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

A J Ricaud said:


> You may want to try it both ways and see what works best, i.e. let Roamio output 1080i to your TV, then, set the output to 1080p and compare.
> 
> The reason I say this is that most newer TVs do a very good job of upscaling from "i" to "p".


Just to clarify, you are not "scaling" anything here. You are just de-interlacing. They have the EXACT SAME amount of picture info and pixels in both. This is just a frame rate issue whereas 1080i has 60 "fields" per second (30 full frames) and native 1080p has 60 "frames" per second. There is no current broadcast channel that broadcasts 1080p, they are all 1080i or 720p for HD. So it's just a matter of which unit, the TiVo or the display, will have the best De-interlacing algorithm. This used to be a pretty big issue to tackle and caused numerous problems in the image, but alas, no more. It used to cost thousands of $$$ to buy a good "line doubler" ( a misnomer btw) from the likes of Faroudja, Snell & Wilcox, Extron, etc.

Also, I don't think the 1080p24 (optimized for 24 frame movies) setting is for anything other than apps like Netflix for displaying movies, not regular tv channel viewing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Amazon still has 1080p24 downloads. Moast of the Tv show content I watch from Amazon is in 1080P24. But I have been leaving my Roamio set for only 1080P60 output to avoid the 1 to 2 second blanking when changing framerates/resolutions.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

That's only for shows that are sourced in 1080p24, either film or video that simulates the look of film, usually drama type shows like CSI, Hawaii Five-O, etc. Regular 1080i/p type tv shows use 60 fields/frames. They can use inverse telecine to recover the original 24 frames if they're there.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rkkeller said:


> I use all too. The images seems to be a little better than if I select 1080p/1080p 24, but occasionally I will get a few second stutter while my HDTV adjusts.


With the premier I would agree with you but the Roamio it is much much better. Can no longer see the difference between displays own processing and roamio so now leave it at 1080p/[email protected]


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

apw2607 said:


> With the premier I would agree with you but the Roamio it is much much better. Can no longer see the difference between displays own processing and roamio so now leave it at 1080p/[email protected]


Yes, 720p channels output at 1080p on the Roamio are much better than on the Premiere output at 1080i. It is so close to what the iScan Duo scaler would do that the extra delay to change output resolutions is just not worth it.


----------

